# Help with simple system for bedroom



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello to all.
Please help. I am looking to receive better sound from my TV. (42” Panasonic Plasma) this TV is in a regular sized bed room.

I cannot run wires for surround sound so I am thinking two speakers’ floor standing or bookshelf, whatever is recommended. A receiver and a subwoofer. Moderately priced.

I am Open to any suggestions and recommendations.
Are there any speakers that give somewhat of a surround sound? 

I am hoping for the best setup that can be found for a good price. The sound is mainly for watching TV. 
Is there a better way to go?
I am not pleased with the HTIB that I presently have.
Please give a few recommendations for speakers, receivers, and sub woofers. Or whatever you think is best.

Thank You all, alexander


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Need to know your budget


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

2.1 system probably your best bet also depending On your budget like previous response


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I use computer style 2.1 speakers in a couple of rooms. Logitech and Klipsch make nice ones, but the less than $100 ones won't sound that good. See if you can find Klipsch Promedia 2.1s on sale; sale prices run about $130 or so. Nice speakers with much better sound than a sound bar. 

BTW, Logitech makes really nice 5.1 computer speakers with built in decoding of Dolby PLII and DTS (optical and coax inputs). They will run about $350 or so. I have that setup in a bedroom and it works out very well.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For a bedroom system, I would personally go with a 2.1 system. For the receiver, I think you could go with any of the standard names (Onkyo, Denon, Marantz, Pioneer) to drive 2 speakers and be satisfied. If I was planning to use it for music, I think I would give the Denon or Marantz a try as I currently have only bought Onkyo and most people say that those two are more "musical".

If you have the space, I would do floor standers.

As for a sub, take a look at some of the recent sub reviews Jim has done. Several have a smaller footprint and were reviewed very well.

Not sure what your budget is so I do not have any specific recommendations, but this is how I would more than likely set up my own bedroom system.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

He sent me a message last night said his budget is $800


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The Boston Acoustics CS26 is a nice bang for your buck running $130-150 around the internet. There is also one on Ebay for $40 you could pick up as a center channel. This would be around $300 for speakers, budget $300 for a HT receiver and $200 for a small sub.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at HTD Level Two bookshelves and center
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Bookshelf-Speakers

http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Center-Channel-Speaker

Mordaunt Short subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...10-100-Watt-Powered-Subwoofer-Calvados/1.html

Denon 1613 receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would also go 2.1 though I'd suggest a little different route.
PSB Alpha PS1
HSU VTF-1 MK2
A simple system and clean install. Would be a nice bedroom set-up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

nova said:


> I would also go 2.1 though I'd suggest a little different route.
> PSB Alpha PS1
> HSU VTF-1 MK2
> A simple system and clean install. Would be a nice bedroom set-up.


+1 - really like PSB speakers. Add a Onkyo 609 to this and I think you would be set!


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re:Still trying: Help with simple system for bedroom*

Still trying to understand, Re: Help with simple system for bedroom
I received a response letting me know that a 2.1 system is 2 speakers and a sub?
However I also received a response indicating that a 2.1 system is 2 speakers and a receiver?
Please help me understand just what is actually needed . 2 speakers and?
I presently have in my bedroom a 42” plasma TV connected to my cable box.

Can I connect 2 speakers and sub without a receiver?
Can I connect 2 speakers and sub not needing a receiver?
Thank you all for responses I am trying to make a decision. 
I think that I want:
2 speakers:
A sub:
A receiver;
Total budget $800.00 maybe a little more if needed. 
I am still trying to decide bookshelf speakers or floor standing.
I have some recommendations for bookshelf. Still need recommendations for floor standing?
I am still open for recommendations on all pieces.
Please excuse my lack of knowledge on this subject. 
Thanks to all for assisting I know better now than before I posted.alexander


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, when you see 5.1, 3.1, 9.2, 2.1 etc while speaking about home theater systems it is in reference to speakers and subs.
Yes you can hook up two speakers and a sub (2.1) to your TV. The speakers would need to be powered and a sub pre-out makes things easier. You could also use two passive speakers and a sub, in this case you would need a receiver or some sort of amplifier to drive the speakers.
As for floor standing speakers, do you have a maximum size in mind? Floor standers can range from very slim to humongous.
We're here to help, feel free to ask all the questions you need.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Still trying: Help with simple system for bedroom*



alexander33 said:


> I have some recommendations for bookshelf. Still need recommendations for floor standing?
> I am still open for recommendations on all pieces.


Floor Standing speakers, with some good clean balanced sound and bass
HTD Level Two towers
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Tower-Speakers

And a sub with a receiver can be enough for you >
Reference post #8 for subwoofer and receiver recommendation
________________________________________________________________________

If doing surrounds on a tight budget, then NXG will be fine for a bedroom
http://www.amazon.com/Nxg-Pro-4-1-S...F8&qid=1357583226&sr=8-1&keywords=nxg+pro+4.1

Also, good sound on a tight budget for a bedroom - Pioneer
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-5-1-speaker-system-review.html#axzz2HJd2acC1

I would think about replacing the Pioneer sub.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

alexander33;

Just in case you weren't aware... a 2.1 setup is not a true HT system. For that you would need at least a 3.1 configuration or a soundbar (sort of, more on that below). Using 2.1 is a viable option, and will most definitely make your TV sound better, but there won't be any special effects. When using a more traditional configuration the center channel will handle the vast majority of dialog, while the rest of the speakers will provide effects, ambiance, the soundtrack, etc. When you have a 2.1 system that division doesn't occur, so in essence all you get is amplified TV speakers.

For some people that's fine, for others not so much - I just didn't want you going into this thinking you would get a HT experience from a conventional 2.1 system, because you won't. With a properly equipped HT receiver you can emulate a 3.1 configuration using a 2.1 system -- with something called a "phantom center" -- but that's another story...


----------

